# num



## abovethelaws

*centenas de trabalhadores ocupam o leste da capital num trabalho frenético

*In this particular sentence the word "num" seems to confuse me a bit. 

help would be appreciated


----------



## spohreis

abovethelaws said:


> *centenas de trabalhadores ocupam o leste da capital num trabalho frenético
> 
> *In this particular sentence the word "num" seems to confuse me a bit.
> 
> help would be appreciated



Hello,

num = em + um.

I hope this help. If not, let us know.


----------



## pedrohenrique

abovethelaws said:


> *centenas de trabalhadores ocupam o leste da capital num trabalho frenético*
> 
> In this particular sentence the word "num" seems to confuse me a bit.
> 
> help would be appreciated


 
Good evening, Abovethelaws
"num" is a contraction of *em* + *um*, that is, "in a". So, your sentence would be translated:
"Hundreds of workers occupy the east of the capital *in a* frenzied work".
I hope it helps you.


----------



## white_ray

Hi abovethelaws,

‘num’ is often the contraction of the simple preposition ‘em’ with the indefinite article ‘um/uma.
*=> em + um (in + a) = num/numa*

“num trabalho frenético” means in a hectic rhythm/way

You can get additional information on:
http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/pergunta.php?id=13162

Hope this helps! 
wr


----------



## abovethelaws

thanks alot!

very informative


----------



## FloMar

Is it correct to say that the contraction num(a) appears more in informal text?  Is the contraction obligatory?


----------



## Vanda

Nowadays, for most people, it is informal. As for me, I use and will continue using it in formal texts as well. (Brasil)


----------



## guihenning

Vanda said:


> Nowadays, for most people, it is informal. As for me, I use and will continue using it in formal texts as well. (Brasil)


Same


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Is it correct to say that the contraction num(a) appears more in informal text?


I have never noticed that. I guess we can find it in both informal and formal texts.


FloMar said:


> Is the contraction obligatory?


It's easier for us to say "em 2, 3, 4..." than "em 1". Brasilians use to say it more often than us, Europeans.
I wouldn't say "obligatory", I would rather say "recommended".


----------



## xiskxisk

FloMar said:


> Is it correct to say that the contraction num(a) appears more in informal text?  Is the contraction obligatory?



People usually avoid contractions when they try to sound formal, to the lengths that sometimes they are actually hypercorrecting, which is an error.

Saying em um instead of num sounds weird in European Portuguese. Most people will use num, either in formal and informal settings.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Em outros países lusófonos, diz-se "num", às vezes, no lugar de "não"? Ex: "Num fiz isso. Juro".


----------



## englishmania

Sim, diz-se coloquialmente no norte de Portugal.


----------



## Alentugano

englishmania said:


> Sim, diz-se coloquialmente no norte de Portugal.


Também tenho essa ideia.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> Sim, diz-se coloquialmente no norte de Portugal.



Mas é "num" ou "nom" ?


----------



## englishmania

Num.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> Num.



Pegando o gancho do assunto... No Brasil, alguns censuram o num (em um) por se assemelhar a esse segundo num (não) ? Em Portugal, há quem o censure?


----------



## englishmania

Em Portugal diz-se e escreve-se _num _(sem qualquer censura) e não _em um._


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

englishmania said:


> Em Portugal diz-se e escreve-se _num _(sem qualquer censura) e não _em um._



  Se por ventura, deixássemos o não de lado e usássemos o num, para não se confundi-los, poderia se escrever nom? Que acha?


----------



## englishmania

Acho que é uma discussão desnecessária. Existe o _não_ e existe o _num_.  O facto de as pessoas por vezes dizerem "num" (=não) é apenas um fenómeno coloquial que não afeta o entendimento.  Não percebo o seu encanto pelo_ nom_, usado nos seus _posts_ antigos.
E _porventura_ é uma palavra só.


----------



## Ari RT

Para não confundi-los basta o contexto. No último acordo ortográfico até os acentos diferenciais outrora existentes foram abolidos. Alguém mais capacitado que nós considerou que sejam desnecessários. Não seremos quem invente formas ad hoc para diferenciar palavras semelhantes quando a tendência da evolução da língua parece ser a oposta.
Além disso, não é assim que a coisa toda funciona. A língua está continuamente se plasmando na boca dos falantes e só depois da boca é que vai aos dicionários e às gramáticas. Andar na direção contrária, pensar que se criem significantes e códigos linguísticos para que as pessoas os usem é, por feia que seja a expressão... cagar regra.
Desculpem lá o mau jeito, estou afastando da mente essa expressão já faz semanas, como mosca incômoda em torno do prato, mas ela não deixa de me assombrar. Perdoem o exorcismo (ou catarse, ao seu gosto) pelo bem da minha saúde.
Abordemos a linguística como qualquer outra ciência, a partir da observação empírica. Podem-se encontrar mil explicações sobre por que a árvore pegou fogo depois de ser atingida por um raio. O que não se pode é negar nem o raio nem o fogo. O povo fala "não vou", "não vô", "num vou" e "num vô", aceitemos isso. Podemos explicar este e eventualmente prever futuros comportamentos da língua? Excelente! Para isso está a ciência. Mas determinar que no futuro a árvore só pegue fogo do lado direito...


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Não disse que devemos mudar, mas que como há essa possibilidade, a de optarmos por um ao longo do tempo, isso permite conjecturar. Ademais, pelo menos no Brasil, usa-se igual os dois, com pouca diferença - pelos menos é assim com as pessoas que ando e eu mesmo. Ah, vale lembrar que um escritor bom também tem força de decisão por causa de sua grandeza. Mas não é o caso. Só o tempo no-lo dirá.
   E existe porventura junto e por ventura separado.
  Agradeço a ajuda.


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

Só português e brasileiro nesse foro, ou tem também gente doutros países lusófonos?


----------



## Carfer

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> E existe porventura junto e por ventura separado.



Pois sim, mas não significam a mesma coisa._ 'Se porventura..._' significa _'se acaso_', '_se, por ventura ..._' significa '_se, por sorte/por fortuna/por felicidade..._'. Quis então dizer é que acha que pôr de lado o '_não_' seria uma felicidade, como resulta da maneira que escreveu, ou quis apenas invocar essa possibilidade? Em todo o caso, '_nom_' não é um termo do português actual e das duas, uma. Ou a discussão é sobre o termo arcaico, cujo interesse não alcanço, ou, se se trata de inventar palavras, então este deixa de ser um forum de português e passa para o domínio da fantasia.


----------



## machadinho

Antonio d'Oliveira said:


> Se por ventura, deixássemos o não de lado e usássemos o num, para não se confundi-los, poderia se escrever nom? Que acha?


Mixuguês, vamos combinar?


----------



## Antonio d'Oliveira

machadinho said:


> Mixuguês, vamos combinar?



Que diabo é isso de mixuguês?


----------



## machadinho

Foi uma reforma ortográfica por que passou a língua portuguesa uns anos atrás, quando, por exemplo, 'não' passou a ser grafado 'naum'. Sequelas persistem até os dias de hoje.


----------



## Nonstar

Não é miguxês, macha?


----------



## machadinho

Oops.


----------



## Vanda

Essa discussão sobre num.... repetidas sei lá quantas vezes no fórum.


----------



## guihenning

Mas é que agora houve um certo refino, muito mais profundo, diga-se, que pula o „num“ e num túnel de fantasia e grafia obsoleta vai direto a „nom“.


----------

